# MeteoPT.com no Facebook



## Administrador (30 Mar 2010 às 16:40)

A partir de hoje o MeteoPT.com passar a estar também no Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/MeteoPTcom

Este é mais um meio de comunicação com os nossos utilizadores ao qual esperamos que adiram.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2010 às 17:27)

Mais um grande passo na divulgação desta nossa grande comunidade


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

É verdade Mário, mais um grande passo desta nossa grande comunidade


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2010 às 19:16)

Boa notícia


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2010 às 20:27)

Mais um meio para fazer-se publicidade a este magnífico fórum. Já agora deixo o meu link do meu blog no facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000324397516


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mar 2010 às 20:58)

Pois, ainda lá não estou, mas já não falta muito... 

Penso que o ambiente irá ser ainda mais estimulante!
Excelente iniciativa.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2010 às 19:14)

Está a chegar mais um Inverno e nada melhor que relembrar aos nossos contactos no Facebook que existe a página MeteoPT.com na rede social


----------



## jPdF (28 Set 2010 às 23:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Está a chegar mais um Inverno e nada melhor que relembrar aos nossos contactos no Facebook que existe a página MeteoPT.com na rede social


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 00:57)

http://www.facebook.com/MeteoPTcom


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2011 às 11:04)

Vamos chegar aos 5.000 Fãs ... recomendem esta página aos vossos amigos.

A meteorologia faz parte do nosso dia-a-dia. Qualquer cidadão deve estar informado e informar sobre condições meteorológicas adversas que podem colocar em risco pessoas e bens materiais.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 15:56)

Eu não tenho feito publicidade ao grupo nos comentários a noticias relacionadas com meteorologia no facebook daí o crescimento de fãs ter abrandado um pouco  mas também se prende ao facto de o tempo andar "parado" e postarmos pouco por lá, quanto mais se posta num grupo, mais acelerado é o seu crescimento de fãs.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Vamos chegar aos 5.000 Fãs ... recomendem esta página aos vossos amigos.



Acabamos de atingir agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Por acaso eu hoje meti-me fã do MeteoPT, terei sido o 5000?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 23:26)

Muitos parabéns MeteoPT


----------

